# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Low Dose Naltrexone (LDN)

## daantjuh

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben heel benieuwd of er mensen zijn die het middel LDN gebruiken en ervan opknappen?

Ik heb ME/CVS en Hashimoto en wil dit middel graag gaan gebruiken.
Ik ben erg benieuwd naar ervaringen.

groetjes, Danielle

----------


## A.Mels

Hallo Daniëlle,

Ik weet er inmiddels al veel van, mijn man en dochter gebruiken het. Mijn dochter (MS ) heeft er nog geen baat bij, omdat zij nog een blaasontsteking heeft en dan werkt het niet. Mijn man (auto-immuunziekte) reageert er goed op, hij voelt zich beter, maar moet eerst weer een recept hebben om de dosis te kunnen verhogen.

Kijk eens op: www.blaasdarmforum.forumup.nl. (registreren )
Daar vind je veel over LDN, Hashimoto, ME/CVS enz. Ik heb ook de brief voor de arts om te laten lezen. Het moet voorgeschreven worden. Heb je nog vragen dan hoor ik het wel van je. 
groet, 
Annette

----------


## daantjuh

Hoi Annet,

Bedankt voor je antwoord. Op het blaasdarmforum ben ik ook actief.
Ik vind het fijn om ervaringen te horen.
Mag ik vragen welke auto immuunziekte je man heeft?
Ik heb Hashimoto en enorm veel restklachten, waarvoor ik LDN zou willen slikken. Met name voor de chronische vermoeidheid. Helaas nog geen arts in de buurt gevonden die het voor wil schrijven of het aan durft. Daar ben ik nog naar op zoek.

Welke voordelen merkt je man?

Is het dan zo dat je bij elke ontsteking die je krijgt, dat de ldn dan niet werkt?

groetjes, Danielle

----------


## A.Mels

Hi Daniëlle,

Mijn man heeft van allerlei auto-immuunziekten een beetje, zodat de doktoren er geen naam aan kunnen geven. Dus wat van Church-Strauss syndroom, SLE (Lupus), ziekte van Wegener.
Hij had gewrichtspijnen, vermoeidheid, vochtopeenhopingen. Eerst in zijn linkerlong en daardoor zeer veel pijn in de schouder, dus pijnstillers gebruikt, Diclofenac. Maar dat is allemaal slecht voor je. Bij allebei de ellebogen tegelijk een enorme vochtbal. ( leek op slijmbeursontsteking ) Later bij z'n hart, dat werd erg eng allemaal. Vocht bij z'n long is weggehaald, bleek niets in te vinden te zijn, geen kanker, SLE enz. Later 1 ltr. vocht uit het hartzakje weggehaald, zat ook niets in.

Hij gebruikt nu 5 weken LDN capsules van 1,5 mg. Voelt zich beter/fitter, blijer en is eindelijk van de Diclofenac af, wat eerst maar niet lukte. Af en toe wat kleine klachten, maar die verdwijnen dan weer. Voor mijn gevoel zit hij een beetje op de grens. 
Hij moet eigenlijk allang verhogen naar 3 mg., dus willen we het voorgeschreven krijgen van de reumatoloog in het Vu. De capsules die hij nu slikt zijn van mijn dochter met MS, eigenlijk ziekte van Lyme ( hebben dezelfde symptomen ), maar zij mag nog niet verhogen, omdat ze nog een blaasbacterie en candida heeft en dan slaat het niet aan.
De capsules (speciaal gemaakt door apotheek ) hebben een houdbaarheidsdatum, dus ze kreeg ze niet voor die tijd op. Zodoende is mijn man ermee begonnen.
Hij heeft er dus baat bij, dat is zeker.
Als ik jou was zou ik het zéker gaan gebruiken. Ook sommige natuurartsen, orthomoluculair artsen schrijven het voor, huisarts en specialist. Ze moeten welop de hoogte zijn, dus neem de standaard brief voor artsen mee, dan kunnen ze het eerst lezen en later voorschrijven.
In de Walborgkliniek in Amsterdam ( waar mijn dochter onder behandeling is ) schrijft Dr. Hoffman het ook voor. Daar zou je een afspraak kunnen maken. Je kunt ook een natuurarts bellen en vragen of hij dat voor kan schrijven, hij moet wel BIG geregistreerd staan.

Je kunt LDN wel gebruiken bij ontstekingen, maar niet bij bacteriële ontstekingen, zover ik het na kan gaan. En eigenlijk gewoon proberen. Na 2 weken 3mg. nemen.

Als je de brief voor de arts niet kan vinden heb ik hem voor je. 

lieve groet,
Annette

----------


## daantjuh

Hoi Annette,

Bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie. Ik heb woensdag een afspraak bij dokter van Gellicum in Den Haag. Als het goed is schrijft hij ook ldn voor me voor. 
De walborgkliniek had ik gemaild (toevallig), maar nog niks gehoor.
Nu ga ik dus naar Den Haag. Hij werkt volgens mij het zelfde als dokter Musarella in Zeist.

De brief voor de dokter zou ik graag van je willen krijgen. Dan kan ik het in ieder geval meenemen, want heb woensdag al een afspraak met hem.

Fijn om te horen dat je man er baat bij hebt. Hij heeft nogal wat meegemaakt zeg! 1liter vocht bij zijn hart! Heftig.

Het is jammer dat het zo moeilijk is om iemand te vinden die met ldn werkt en er verstand van heeft.

Ik hoop dat ik er ook baat bij zal hebben als ik ermee aan de slag mag. Ben alleen wel een beetje bang voor eventuele bijwerkingen.

Is je dochter nog helemaal niet begonnen ermee? Heeft het helemaal geen zin om te beginnen eigenlijk, als je een candida onder de leden hebt? Of werkt het dan alleen minder goed?

Ik denk dat ik alleen wel heel laag zal gaan beginnen, voor de zekerheid.

groetjes, Danielle

----------


## A.Mels

Hi Daniëlle,

Mag ik even je emailadres om de brieven voor de dokter naar je toe te mailen? Of je gewone adres. Ik stuur er ook een lijst bij met medicijnen die niet samen mogen met LDN, ook dus voor de dokter.
De bijwerkingen zijn minimaal, hooguit dieper slapen en soms heftiger dromen, een enkele gaf aan een nachtmerrie gehad te hebben. 
Begin gewoon met 1,5 mg. Voel hoe dat gaat en naar behoefte verhogen met 1,5 mg.
Niet hoger dan 4,5 mg, maar meer is niet altijd beter.

Mijn dochter is er al 2 maanden aan, maar door die blaasbacterie en Candida slaat het niet aan, ook niet een beetje, althans ze merkt er niets van. Dus daar moet ze eerst vanaf zien te komen.

Wacht op je adres....

Oh ja, als je LDN gebruikt, kan je je bloed af en toe laten nakijken of de lever- en nierfuncties / waarden nog goed zijn.

groetjes,
Annette

----------

